# A hard dilemma... unwanted goldfish



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

So, tomorrow I'll be picking up a tank for free from a nice lady who's desperate to unload it. The catch:

It's a 5 gallon tank. A 5 gallon tank that comes with a goldfish.

Now, I'm not into goldfish. I don't think goldfish should even be sold to the general public as indoor aquarium pets. I don't want to keep the goldfish, but I don't want anything bad to happen to it either. 

I'd literally just give it to someone for free if I knew they had a big enough tank for it, but I honestly don't think I could even unload it for free, let alone to someone that isn't going to abuse it.

What should I do with it?


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations! You now have a new fish, enjoy him!

On a more helpful note, what I would do is see if there are any goldfish forums like this one, or a good FB group, and see if anyone on one of those would like him. Explain what happened and how you don't want to to be abused or suffer with an inexperience owner, but that you cannot keep him due to space requirements.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, guess I spoke too soon on the "nice lady" thing. She backed out of giving it to me and told me she's giving it to someone else, even though we'd already agreed on a meeting place and time. 

What's even worse is that I already picked up the betta I wanted to put in it early this morning. When I explained this, she still insisted on giving it to someone else. 

People are rude and unreliable. 

And now I have a betta and nowhere to put it. I was really banking on getting this tank. I'm going to have to keep the fish in a breeder box or something inside of one of my other tanks and I really don't want to have to do that.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe I can put it in a 2.5 litre soda bottle with holes drilled in it and stick it in one of the tanks until I figure something out... a million miles away from ideal, but at least it'll be larger than a breeder box and will be heated/filtered. 

Ugh, now I'm stressing out. I hope the new guy doesn't annoy the other betta in the tank too badly...


----------



## DucktorHannah (Oct 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear that :/ Sucks. This is why I almost never do these kinds of things. You can never rely on strangers.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, it really sucks. I won't be able to afford a new tank for a few months, so I'm hoping this won't be a total disaster. I shouldn't have been dumb enough to think I wouldn't get screwed over. 

I also don't want to take this fish back because I really like it, it came from Walmart, and returning it would probably mean certain death for it. It's a very beautiful white and pastel blue marble crowntail.


----------



## DucktorHannah (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't think it can do worse than in Wallmart with you. Stay positive  I'm sure the betta's beautiful.



DZIM said:


> Yeah, it really sucks. I won't be able to afford a new tank for a few months, so I'm hoping this won't be a total disaster. I shouldn't have been dumb enough to think I wouldn't get screwed over.
> 
> I also don't want to take this fish back because I really like it, it came from Walmart, and returning it would probably mean certain death for it. It's a very beautiful white and pastel blue marble crowntail.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Get one of those cheap large Kritter Keepers. So long as you have a heater in it it'll do until you can find a better tank. I'd put in some fake silk plants but keep the bottom bare so you can more easily keep the tank clean while doing water changes. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kritter-Keeper/19229278


----------



## blackbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

Some other options: Petco has 5.5 gal tanks for $14 until the middle of November and Petsmart had 2.5gal for $11 as of last week.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Right now he's in a 2.5 liter soda bottle inside one of the other tanks. It has holes drilled in it so he's getting heat and filtered water. Everything seems OK for the moment. I'm working on finding a cheap tank to put him in. Luckily I already had a spare heater siting around, but no filter. I'll get this sorted out one way or another.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Crisis averted! Got two 10gs off of Craigslist for $5 each. Testing them for leaks at the moment. Now the fish has a home and I can slowly work on getting the rest I wanted sooner than I thought I could. So, I got boned out of one tank by a very rude person that didn't care how badly they ruined my day, but what I wound up with is much better. Now I don't have to stress out about what to do with the poor fish I got.


----------

